# nerf VS. mac



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

so, do any of you use your nerf gun on your mac gear? anyway i like nerf a lot!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Wtf?


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

wut?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think the OP is difficult to understand at all. He/she is a Nerf enthusiast who is experimenting with the Apple/foam interface. He/she wishes to know if any other ehMacians share his/her interest in launching high speed foam at Apple products.

I do not own any Nerf products, and will therefore not be Macnerftoshing anytime soon.

Perhaps this should have been a poll.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

isnipezunes said:


> oh god 500-1000$
> im only 13


The OP admitted being 13 years old in another thread. Does that help?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I think the OP is likely 13 years old in this thread as well.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> I think the OP is likely 13 years old in this thread as well.


Indeed. :lmao:


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

This thread made me smile.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I wonder about snarf VS. mac. 










anyway i like snarf a lot!  snarf snarf!


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

yes i am 13 but im gonna be 14 soon


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

Kazak said:


> I don't think the OP is difficult to understand at all. He/she is a Nerf enthusiast who is experimenting with the Apple/foam interface. He/she wishes to know if any other ehMacians share his/her fetish, er, interest in launching high speed foam at Apple products.
> 
> I, as a fine, upstanding member of my community, do not own any Nerf products, and will therefore not be Macnerftoshing anytime soon.
> 
> Perhaps this should have been a poll.


yeah i like nerf and what is OP


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

My son has a bunch of nerf guns. How does one combine them with the use of computers in any way?

(OP = Original Post)


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

isnipezunes said:


> yes i am 13 but im gonna be 14 soon


The internet needs an age requirement and a license to operate.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

They wouldn't let me on the internet until I was 35. And now they won't let me off.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

John Clay said:


> The internet needs an age requirement and a license to operate.


Humbug. The Mayor does an excellent job here. There is no malice, sarcasm, or promotion of hatred in the original question. The young'uns have a whole lifetime of Apple purchases ahead of them, so we would do well to welcome them.

There are options for those who do not wish to read the posts of other members (perhaps some of you aren't reading this).

bryanc, there may be some enjoyment to be had in shooting a harmless foam object at one's screen, during the spinning beach ball of death, for instance. Random keyboard entries would be another possibility.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

John Clay said:


> The internet needs an age requirement and a license to operate.


Are you worried your not young enough or fun loving enough and will have to study to pass the exam?

Get off my Lawn! Indeed.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't get why someone would get a kick out of shooting neff darts at computers


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

K2ACP said:


> I don't get why someone would get a kick out of shooting neff darts at computers


Fair enough. I don't get why some people put walnuts in fruitcake. In fact, the list of things I don't understand is probably longer than the list of things I do understand.

So it goes.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

isnipezunes said:


> so, do any of you use your nerf gun on your mac gear? anyway i like nerf a lot!


Not yet, but thanks for the wonderfully awful idea isnipezunes! 
To think I have been limiting my use of Nerf guns on unsuspecting family members!


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

KC4 said:


> Not yet, but thanks for the wonderfully awful idea isnipezunes!
> To think I have been limiting my use of Nerf guns on unsuspecting family members!


thanks!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

So the story behind the nickname is told.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah it is!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

bryanc said:


> My son has a bunch of nerf guns. How does one combine them with the use of computers in any way?
> 
> (OP = Original Post)


perhaps
ThinkGeek :: USB Rocket Launcher
or
ThinkGeek :: USB Laser Guided Missile Launcher
or 
ThinkGeek :: USB Webcam Rocket Launcher

other than reminding me of these fun things for an office, this thread just makes my head hurt


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

isnipezunes said:


> thanks!
> see


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

bryanc said:


> *My son has a bunch of nerf guns.*




For some reason I would never have thought this possible...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> For some reason I would never have thought this possible...


Uh, yeah, me too.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

kps said:


> For some reason I would never have thought this possible...


Yeah, I know what you mean. We were quite conflicted about the issue, but it seemed the best compromise. We didn't want to make gun-like toys into forbidden fruit, and given that kids will pick up a stick and start playing shooting games, and that his friends have truly horrific real-gun-replica 'airsoft' guns (which we flat-out banned in our house... you should've seen my wife when one of his friends showed up with one of these), we thought allowing nerf guns was the reasonable middle ground.

I go one step further and play Nerf tag with him and his friends, which is both a lot of fun, and helps him demonstrate that, while his friends tease him about not being allowed to have the cool airsoft guns they have, everyone has more fun with the nerf guns.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I think that is a reasonable attitude as far as the parenting thing goes. Enjoy the game play.

One thing I have to mention, the image you posted from the airsoft page on wiki is an authentic firearm and not an airsoft replica. The markings clearly show 5.56mm and Armalite and Armalite does not make airsoft guns...they make the real thing and are a US military contractor.

Also from the little I know about airsoft, is that Canadian law prescribes all airsoft guns to be made of clear plastic and fire under 500fps. They may also require the tip of the barrel to be blaze orange as in the US federal law for airsoft guns.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

i also know that almost all airsoft sold here are clear plastic not super-real also the ones that look real are imported from the US. 

also i have a question: are nerf guns illegal?


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

oh by the way i use air rifles at air cadets for marksmanship


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I had a Nerf football when I was a kid. I liked it.

I once thought that the outside of cars should be made of Nerf foam. Then accidents would be less severe and nobody would care about "getting dinged" in parking lots. But then I remembered what happened to my nerf football when it was left out in the rain. It was soaked and got very heavy. That wouldn't be good for a car - the fuel efficiency would be terrible. And I wouldn't know how to squeeze the water out of a car.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

kps said:


> Also from the little I know about airsoft, is that Canadian law prescribes all airsoft guns to be made of clear plastic and fire under 500fps. They may also require the tip of the barrel to be blaze orange as in the US federal law for airsoft guns.


The one I saw looked bloody real. The only thing distinguishing it from the real thing was that it was smaller and had an orange plastic tip on it's muzzle (so it was probably from the US). Scared the bejezus out of me.

At any rate, it's a tough call. The kids all want toy guns, and if you make a big deal out of it (as my parents did) and forbid all gun-like things from the house, it just makes them all the more desirable. So we've compromised and decided that he can have Nerf guns and various other toy projectile launchers, as long as they are clearly not replicas of real guns, and he (and his friends) wear eye protection when they play Nerf tag. Shooting at the cat and dog are strictly forbidden as well (although I don't think the dog would care... he'd just chew up the darts... and the cat makes himself pretty scarce when the 10-year-olds are running amok. But it's the principle. Shooting at anything that can't shoot back isn't a game anymore).

My son is now also expressing an interest in paintball, and I have no problem with that either (I've played, and enjoyed paintball several times). 

Fundamentally, our species has deeply ingrained combat instincts, and finding non-destructive outlets for them is important. Sports, video games, Nerf tag and paint ball are all okay with me.

Cheers


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> The OP admitted being 13 years old in another thread. Does that help?


I am 13 years old in an alternate universe. The average lifespan is 759 in that universe, and we also age backwards like Benjamin Button, which makes me the resident curmudgeon of _my_ world. 

Also, in my world, we eat nerf pellets for breakfast.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

how about nerf vs ipod touch


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to make elastic band guns that used a clothespin to hold the ammo.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We made guns out of clothespins that shot sealer jar rings and rubber bands. And who didn't have a pea shooter in the 50s? Man those things hurt if someone got you in the neck or face, but no one ever lost and eye or was seriously injured.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

In high school I used to make wicked spitball shooters with a Bic pen & a short length of clothes hanger wire as a plunger. What craftsmanship. Maybe I should make one for next weekend. You know, auld lang syne and all that.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The only thing worse than getting hit in the head by a spit laden pea, is getting hit in the head by a gob sodden wad of paper. Ack! Talk about germ warfare!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow, memories, We used to take the silver foil out of our parents cigarettes and then heat them slightly with a lighter to separate the tissue like paper from the foil. We would then chew the paper until soggy and make a tiny replica of the Stanely cup with the foil. Then place to gooey gob in the top of the cup and when no one was looking, toss it underhand as hard as we could at the ceiling of the classroom. It would stick there and stay for months. They were however, removed by the janitorial staff over the summer holidays when they did a major cleaning before school opened again in the fall. The best part was they left a tiny round mark as evidence of our stealth.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

SINC said:


> ...and when no one was looking, toss it underhand as hard as we could at the ceiling of the classroom...


Zots! We made 'em from gum and the foil wrappers that gum came in. I remember the back corner of the class room I had English in had so many stuck to the roof that you couldn't get another one to stick without knocking two or three down in the process.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Worst thing we did was get a fly, stun it, then tie a hair around its neck. On the other end a wad of paper. You'd have these tiny wads of paper flying slowly around the room as the poor fly struggled to stay aloft--but all eyes were off the teacher the whole time.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Ummmm, we took it a step further when we were kids. Kind of stupid by todays standards, but hey...that's what kids did in the '60s.

We took a copper pipe whose inside diameter allowed a .22 cal blank. We then mounted that on a 1x piece of lumber cut out as a rifle stock on which we also mounted two eye hooks between which we placed a steel spring and a 16p nail bent into an L shape... that became the firing pin.

Insert .22 calibre blank into the copper tube, pull back on the nail using the spring, lock it down under compression against another smaller nail, take aim, flick the compressed nail up and...Kaboom! 

Any left over blanks went on the streetcar tracks. Sounded like a machine gun going off when the streetcar passed.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A friend of mine made tennis ball cannons using 5 or 6 pop cans with lighter fluid for fuel. Fun but I always kept my distance on the firing range.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Doug said:


> A friend of mine made tennis ball cannons using 5 or 6 pop cans with lighter fluid for fuel. Fun but I always kept my distance on the firing range.


Yep. I used to make those too. Cans stuck together with duct tape. Either tennis ball or the plastic top of an aerosol can as projectile.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

anyone have nerf


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

Nerf is awesome


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I dont remember nerf guns being so elaborate when I was a kid. And i'm only 23 lol! We used to get tiny strips of paper and roll them really tight and flat. Then we'f bend them down the middle n shoot em with elastics.. that was fun... lol but yeah it hurt. We also had this tiling on the ceilings of the classroom and we'd throw sharp pencils up at it and have them stick into the tiles! Lol! We thought it was so clever of us. But then if a door slammed all the pencils would fall out and it would rain pencils.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

Chimpur said:


> I dont remember nerf guns being so elaborate when I was a kid. And i'm only 23 lol! We used to get tiny strips of paper and roll them really tight and flat. Then we'f bend them down the middle n shoot em with elastics.. that was fun... lol but yeah it hurt. We also had this tiling on the ceilings of the classroom and we'd throw sharp pencils up at it and have them stick into the tiles! Lol! We thought it was so clever of us. But then if a door slammed all the pencils would fall out and it would rain pencils.


bwahaha rain pencils!!:lmao:


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

In elementary school everyone used to throw opened glue sticks and water bottles filled with a concoction of various foods and left to ferment for a month, we would open the cap slightly and throw it at each other. I made the worst smelling one which consisted of 3 almonds, Sharpie ink, 2 highlighter sticks, a Best Buy flyer and water. Good times.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Spud guns can be a lot of fun.

I also remember back when I was in school, (way back), most of the guys in our shop class including me, were into making zip-guns.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

i stilll think nerf is safer


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

hello world


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

I've seen those nerf guns on tv, in fact I remember I picked one up dirt cheap at the flea market xD it was the dart tag one, and I remember I was so excited to take it home and try it out after shooting three bullets the thing cracked, threw it away, and I forgot about nerf since. Did I mention after I threw it out I noticed there was no actual nerf logo on it which meant it was probably fake... But nonetheless I think they look neat!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

We packed Sekidens, and shot at model airplanes hung from our bedroom celings. The champion of a silver ammo gun SEKIDEN


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

now, i have an RC plane that i will crash into an Imac 27"
(just kidding!!!!)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't do it! You have so much to live for!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Will that make you a KiMackaze pilot?


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

And how do you plan on getting a 27" iMac?


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

K2ACP said:


> And how do you plan on getting a 27" iMac?


I don't know


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

isnipezunes said:


> I'll go to future shop with my RC plane, take off in the entrance, fly over to the iPod display and smash all the iPod nanos (they are pathetic), then fly over to the mac display and SMASH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah....


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

hahaha!


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I think you should slow down, relax a bit, maybe in a year or 2 after you've reached puberty, you'll find other things to capture your interest like girls.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

jamesB said:


> I think you should slow down, relax a bit, maybe in a year or 2 after you've reached puberty, you'll find other things to capture your interest like girls.


Or actually using the Macs you want to crash stuff into


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

K2ACP said:


> Or actually using the Macs you want to crash stuff into


nah. im gonna crash my park zone habu into an old computer!
i wonder what will happen?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

isnipezunes said:


> nah. im gonna crash my *park zone habu* into an old computer!






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

Bjornbro said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


i have one of those!


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

jamesB said:


> I think you should slow down, relax a bit, maybe in a year or 2 after you've reached puberty, you'll find other things to capture your interest like girls.



im 14 and i dont need a girlfriend!!!! im an RC pilot!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

isnipezunes said:


> im 14 and i dont need a girlfriend!!!! im an RC pilot!!


Uh, well, jamesB did say in a "a year or 2".


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

14 you say,
I've got underwear older then you.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

jamesB said:


> 14 you say,
> I've got underwear older then you.


gross 
LOL 
i have a question: is FPV RC flying illegal in canada?


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

jamesB said:


> 14 you say,
> I've got underwear older then you.


I've got MP3 files with datetags that old... 

FPV, well, if you're making proper videos and adhering to all other regs, don't see why it would be illegal. However, flying like a n00b an crashing into things will get you in trouble FPV or not.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

pcronin said:


> I've got MP3 files with datetags that old...
> 
> FPV, well, if you're making proper videos and adhering to all other regs, don't see why it would be illegal. However, flying like a n00b an crashing into things will get you in trouble FPV or not.


i really dont fly like a noob. i am called one bacause i have been doing this for only a year or so.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

isnipezunes said:


> i really dont fly like a noob. i am called one bacause i have been doing this for only a year or so.


I think you're being called a n00b for crashing planes into computers "just because"


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## ryerman (Mar 26, 2008)

isnipezunes said:


> so, do any of you use your nerf gun on your mac gear? anyway i like nerf a lot!


I blast the hell out of my mouse on a regular basis.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

isnipezunes said:


> bump


whyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

K2ACP said:


> whyyyyyyyyyy?


because i have RC plane powers!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I think he would like them back.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

The Doug said:


> I think he would like them back.


who would like them back?


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

The Doug said:


> I think he would like them back.


who?


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

i am the master of RC planes


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

K2ACP said:


> whyyyyyyyyyy?


I dunno.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

I now have an E-flite apprentice!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

fartinthewind?


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

That's my account!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This may not quite qualify as the most useless thread ever, but it sure has evolved into the dumbest.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SINC said:


> This may not quite qualify as the most useless thread ever, but it sure has evolved into the dumbest.


I would argue it started that way, too.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

John Clay said:


> I would argue it started that way, too.


Hey let's talk about Flash now.


----------

